# Scooter bit my son...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have a confession to make...this isn't the first time but I'm ashamed to admit it and feel like I've failed in properly training him and the kids in how to work with him.

Scooter is easily startled and always has been, he hates to be approached from behind. The kids will try to sneak up on him to catch him and they grab him from behind which he hates. I keep telling them to speak softly to him when they approach and he won't startle and run away. I've also told them that if he growls they are to immediately put him down, tell him "NO GROWL" and stand over him until he lies down. This has worked for me and DH, he doesn't do it to us.

Yesterday Austin, he's 12, went to pick him up from behind outside and Scooter was startled so he turned around and bit his thumb. He has also bitten my daughter on the hand in a similar situation. She's 14 and our oldest son is 17. Being kids, they don't have the patience that we do but I've explained to them that this would happen if they didn't follow our directions.

I don't know what to do. Hiring a trainer is not an option right now. Can anyone give me some advice on what to do to teach the kids and Scooter so this doesn't happen again. I feel like we've totally failed. :help:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh no Ann :hug: This is not all your fault and you should not feel like you have failed. After all, remember that Scooter is a dog. He must have felt threatened enough or scared to feel like he had to protect himself. I don't have alot of advice, but I think you may need to do some training with the kids and Scooter together. 

I hope Austin is okay, how bad did Scooter bite him? Did he need stiches? I am sure some other members may have better advice on this, I would be worried too. Good luck.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor Ann, I do understand that you feel unhappy about this, but to be honest, I'd blame the kids! I can talk, I have 3 teens and know what it can be like.  They are old enough to know better. Sure, it would be great if Scooter wouldn't mind being touched from behind, or bite because he got scared, but you are going to have a much easier job training the kids than teaching Scooter what is only coming naturally to him.

THEY will have to teach Scooter that they are to be trusted and won't hurt him. Once he trusts them, he won't be so reactive. 

Not sure if this is right, but it's what I'd do with my kids. lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I like Angie's sugg'n of training WITH the kids. Maybe they could do some fun agility out back, or actually take proper obedience classes with Scooter. They would build a bond and Scooter would see them as trustworthy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sorry Angie, I should have stated that the bite wasn't bad but it was enough to break the skin and of course it hurt. He has also bitten my daughter but it wasn't bad either. Still awful though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh no Ann- both your kids and Scooter seemed great when I met them. Could you have the kids feed Scooter this summer. I think dogs respect the feeder. Even if you get it ready, have the kids make scooter did sits and downs, etc. before they feed him. And maybe for a few weeks no picking Scooter up. I think with this and his bed behavior, he is unfortunately a fear biter.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think so too, he hates to be startled. I think I will have them care for him more and Marj's idea of having them do some training is good too. Plus it will get them out of the house! LOL

I'm sick over this though, sure doesn't fit into the fantasy of dog ownership does it?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on what to do to teach the kids and Scooter so this doesn't happen again. I feel like we've totally failed. :help:


My kids filled me in on what they did to my poor pom as they were growing up on the rare times she wasn't with me. I wasn't happy and was stunned. 
Their nasty little tactics really backfired once though. They treated a chow the same way and my daughter wound up getting stitches to put her lip back together. That same daughter has a hav from me and she and her daughter treat her like a queen so maybe she'll have some insight for you. I thought I did everything right teaching the kids to respect dogs.....ha! Don't feel alone


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My oldest son did tease him quite a lot and now wonders why Scooter doesn't want to be close to him, I told him it's because he doesn't trust him.

Then they get upset sometimes, jealous really, because the dogs always want to be with me or DH. I told them it's because we're the primary caregivers and we play, groom, and love them. 

I did think I was doing things right but now I'm not so sure, obviously.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I did think I was doing things right but now I'm not so sure, obviously.


Ann you can do all the right things but what you can't do is control the actions of anyone but yourself. Don't be so hard on yourself. You know what the problem is now and can work on it. Having the boys help out at a local shelter might be one way


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry Ann, I know this upsets you. I have no experience in this but wanted to send you a :hug: and can hopefully learn something from this post. Having 3 grandkids brought up with dogs helps but I have 2 who are younger and constantly in the dogs' faces. I certainly do not want them to get bitten but I need to know what to teach them to prevent that from happening.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ann, I have the same problem with Cricket. Both Piper and Miles have been bitten...no broken skin or anything, but it scared the hell out of them (and me too). I chalked it up to poor socialization from an early age because her breeder wasn't the best (long story). The kids have always played with the dogs, but not in a teasing way...just running around, etc. Between the growling, barking, biting and marking, I'm pretty much at a loss with my little hav right now.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, did Scooter growl first before each of these bite accidents? I only ask because you said that you discourage growling and perhaps that led a little bit to the bites. Growling is often looked down upon by people but it's actually just a warning/defense system. It's basically your dog telling you that he's annoyed/upset/angry (I do NOT mean an aggressive growl at all which is a very different thing and should be treated differently) BEFORE he bites. If you tell your dog not to growl his only recourse is to bite. I don't think you've ruined Scooter and I can totally see you're so upset by this but this is something to think about re: Scooter as well as the suggestions above on training your kids, which is also sound advice. Keep us updated!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Ann, sorry to hear that Scooter has bitten the kids. I just think that sometime children, although they are in their teens, just don't know how to properly handle a dog that to them seem like a toy or a stuffed animal. I think it will be just patience on everyone's part. I like the suggestions everyone has posted. 

With my nieces and nephews, although they are younger, I have to repeatedly remind them to pet GENTLY. Also, that they have to give the pet their space. Sometimes Mimi would rather sit on the grass than in someones lap, and of course everyone wants to hold her, but she will run or try to nip. At that point, I have disappointed faces. But I'd rather have that than a crying kid.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Ann you can do all the right things but what you can't do is control the actions of anyone but yourself. Don't be so hard on yourself. You know what the problem is now and can work on it. Having the boys help out at a local shelter might be one way


Maybe I can leave THEM there???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lina said:


> Ann, did Scooter growl first before each of these bite accidents? I only ask because you said that you discourage growling and perhaps that led a little bit to the bites. Growling is often looked down upon by people but it's actually just a warning/defense system. It's basically your dog telling you that he's annoyed/upset/angry (I do NOT mean an aggressive growl at all which is a very different thing and should be treated differently) BEFORE he bites. If you tell your dog not to growl his only recourse is to bite. I don't think you've ruined Scooter and I can totally see you're so upset by this but this is something to think about re: Scooter as well as the suggestions above on training your kids, which is also sound advice. Keep us updated!


So what should I do? I'm at a loss here...


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't have the experience to help. But I feel your pain, you try your best and that's all you can do. I agree you must train the kids to be more calm and don't startled scooter. I won't even try to give advice as I just don't have the knowledge but I understand and I am sure things will work out.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann, you have some really good advice above. You children were great with all of the dogs at your play date, so you may need to work on some sensitivity training with Scooter and the children. That way he gets used to rear approaches and they know not to startle him in the process. I do not tolerate any biting at all, but if the kids know you cannot approach him from behind, then they have to accept some of the responsibility for what happens. Be careful if you let them put him down that they are not too rough and make him cower. If you can devise a game of “rear touch and treat” it might work for Scooter and the kids.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Has Scooter ever been hurt from the rear or is there a problem there that causes such a reaction (pain)? You may want to have your vet check this out on your next visit.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- another thing I know a lot of people do with rescue dogs who have similar fears and reactions is they use a matt/blanket or something and when they go to it, that is when they get picked up. I know that seems extreme but maybe you could have a word or something "pick up". So that way he is prepared as to what happens and the kids are giving him warning not to scare him and slightly calming down first as well.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I just had a thought (I get one every few years). Possibly scooter has been traumatized from the rear from being startled. Either by the kids or earlier at the breeder. So I guess you have to desensetize him to that as well as train the kids to be more careful. Lots of coming from behind slowly with treats and praise etc. Also bite inhibition is good, my earlier dog would turn quickly when surprised from behind but didnt bite would just nudge you with his nose. Like he was startled but then realized he was ok and shouldnt bite.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am really sorry to read about Scooter biting-but I have to agree with some others-I think the kids need to understand that Scooter has a issue that needs gentle work-tell them they would not like it if people kept doing things to them they did not like and Scooter is the same way-they really are old enough to understand how to treat a animal. I think them working with Scooter in a class of some sort would be good for all three. And maybe they need to spend time taking care of Scooter and letting him see that he can trust them not to do things to scare him.

Sorry if I upset you by my post did not really mean to.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Lina said:


> Ann, did Scooter growl first before each of these bite accidents? I only ask because you said that you discourage growling and perhaps that led a little bit to the bites. Growling is often looked down upon by people but it's actually just a warning/defense system. It's basically your dog telling you that he's annoyed/upset/angry (I do NOT mean an aggressive growl at all which is a very different thing and should be treated differently) BEFORE he bites. If you tell your dog not to growl his only recourse is to bite. I don't think you've ruined Scooter and I can totally see you're so upset by this but this is something to think about re: Scooter as well as the suggestions above on training your kids, which is also sound advice. Keep us updated!


I wish I had some advice for Ann---but it seems like everyone else is doing a fine job with it. 

Could I could jump in on this growling note and ask a question? Every once in a while, Baxter will growl and do the play stance (bottom in the air)... He looks like he's playing, but he will growl as he does it. I always discourage the person from continuing the play because of the growling. Should I be concerned when he's doing this, or is he really just playing? Does growling ever accompany play?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the growling you described is is an invitation to play.
My dogs do it to each other and then play, and RLH.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

George spends most of his playtime growling at everything he sees. He'll growl at a piece of food then attack it. He growls at my shoes or a piece of fuzz. I take his growls as invitations to play. Technically their not really growls but weird vocalizations I think. I basically ignore those "growls" I don't tell him not to do them. Maybe I should be stopping them but I don't think they mean anything but "lets have fun". Nipping is another matter, if george bites too hard while playing (which he doesnt really do any more) i yell ow and get up and stop playing for like 20 seconds.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Maybe I can leave THEM there???


Nope, I tried that ound:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I know I always have to keep an eye on the dogs when the grandkids are here. The kids don't intend to hurt, but they will pick them up poorly, or kneel on the dogs' feet when they are trying to get closer to them. In general the kids make the dogs nervous. I have had to train the kids to leave the dogs alone until the dogs approach to play. AND NEVER CHASE THEM!

I agree with most others here, that somewhere along the line the kids scared Scooter. If he sees them coming, he can position himself to stay safe, but when they sneak up on them it's scary. I wonder how they would like being grabbed from behind, scared and picked up off the floor? I'm sure they would, at the very least, hit their attacker.

I have to say, I don't blame you or Scooter. I think it's an issue with the kids behavior and they have to work on how they approach him.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Poor Ann, I do understand that you feel unhappy about this, but to be honest, I'd blame the kids! I can talk, I have 3 teens and know what it can be like.  They are old enough to know better. Sure, it would be great if Scooter wouldn't mind being touched from behind, or bite because he got scared, but *you are going to have a much easier job training the kids than teaching Scooter what is only coming naturally to him.*
> 
> *THEY will have to teach Scooter that they are to be trusted and won't hurt him. Once he trusts them, he won't be so reactive. *
> 
> Not sure if this is right, but it's what I'd do with my kids. lol


Ann, I am so sorry about the situation. I think people have offered great suggestions about how to have your kids work with Scooter. But I agree with Marj that your kids will need to stop scaring him so he will begin to trust them. This might take months.

Scout did not trust my younger son from the start and would growl at him whenever my son was "over" him or put his face too close to Scout's face. We have worked with both of them, and over time, my younger son stopped doing things that scared/irritated Scout and Scout trusts him more now. He will even roll belly up for petting when my younger son approaches him - from the side. It has taken over a year to get to this point.

I did not want to inhibit Scout's growl because that is his only "warning" to my son before he would want to snap at him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'm going to use the suggestions. I like the "pick up" so he knows why they're coming towards him and also just teaching the kids to be more gentle with both dogs. We told them last night that all 3 of them are going to spend more time training with treats and just on general care, feeding, brushing, walking, etc. 

I appreciate the help! I was so upset.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann, 

Just want to get my say in this discussion. If I was Scooter and I was sleeping and someone came up behind me and grabbed me, I think I would be upset too!

Make a little noise, so Scooter awakens before approaching him....and.....train your children. Don't feel bad, this little accident just shows you that you have something else to train Scooter with. Lots of lessons....dogs do not know all the human rules.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, in regards to your question to me, I would just say you shouldn't discourage his growling when it's a warning. Just make sure that your kids aren't doing anything to invite the growling. It's like Jane said above with her son and Scout. You don't want to stop the growling as it's the only warning before the bite.

I did want to add that growling because he's ANNOYED is also another form (sort of like grumbling). Instead of stopping the growl, I would just do whatever it was that annoyed them many times to acclimate them to it. I do not mean your kids startling Scooter. I mean when you want them to move off the couch, etc. If they grumble at you, keep doing it until they just realize that you're in charge and if you want them off the couch they need to get off. Some dogs will always grumble, though, and you can't stop that. Hitch grumbles at Kubrick all the time if he's sleeping and Kubrick bumps up against him. It cracks us up!

baxterboy, growling when playing is 100% normal and NOT aggressive. Have fun with it, I do! When playing I often growl at Kubrick to get him to growl back at me. He does it with his tail wagging too.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I do remember when my kids were teens they were into aggravating each other&#8230;and the dog&#8230;in the name of&#8230;..'I'm just playing!". They would act like they couldn't understand why a sibling&#8230;.or dog&#8230;would get mad ~ and our dog started biting and the siblings started hitting and I started yelling. J I am seeing this in my grandsons now at 13 & 15 as they walk up behind each other and thump each other on the head or pull some hair&#8230;..in the name of "brotherly love". My rule here is you can give treats&#8230;.play fetch&#8230;.kiss and be gentle using a sweet voice ~ but 'do not' hurt, scare, or aggravate Cicero!
Ann, I'm not saying your kids are bad -- as there could be something that scared him before you got him. I "think" your breeder has teenage children. I think I would tell the kids not to pick Scooter up unless he comes to them and always have a tiny treat on hand ~ and after a while he will be able to trust everyone in your home. My Pom became a nipper as she aged and I was always watchful and worried that she would bite a visitor. I know you are concerned&#8230;..but I think you can stop this with a little gentle work.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ann, I'm sorry this happened. There's lots of good advice here, and we might try some with MacGyver -- he doesn't like to be touched when he can't see its coming. We try to make some noise so he knows what's about to happen, but we might try more desensitization, too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ann I am so sorry to be reading this, I had no idea you were dealing with an issue. :fish: You for not asking for help sooner. You have gotten some wonderful advice and I know you are going to work hard to understand and correct Scooter’s behavior.

Now does anyone have any advise on training DH? I have been telling him for 3 years when he accidentally bumps or pulls Riley’s coat while he is sleeping Ry is just letting him know he scared him or it hurt having his tail hair laid on. It does not happen very often so I feel like I have to always remind DH that Ry is just talking to him….


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Anne, please do not blame Scooter. Sounds like he is a little reactive or untrusting around the kids. Yeah kids by their very nature can be low on a dogs favorites list. But you have to show the kids how to act around Scooter. Startling a dog from behind can result in a bite moreso when the dog is not trusting them. Please do not discourage or reprimand a growl. A growl is "a good thing". It is simply their warning system. Here is an article about it. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/why-growl-good 
And if you want to learn about dogs and children ,here is a site (by one of our members) that talks mainly about safety and teaching children how to act around dogs. It is renowned for its studies and plays an active role in educating the public with courses and in school seminars talking to kids and their parents about dog safety. A very good read. http://www.doggonesafe.com/


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think we hear that these dogs are "good with children" and forget that children aren't always good with dogs. I have a cousin and her daughter wasn't mean to my two, but a little too aggressive for their nature. To this day, they will growl at her. She should know better because she has 7 dogs, but not all dogs can be treated the same.

I love the idea of you taking the kids for some training with the dog. Do you have any obedience classes in your area? I've been in lots of classes where people bring their children and the kids really do "get it", especially seeing other dogs and how they react also.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I was embarrassed to admit we had a problem because I was trying to stop it but wasn't effective. I kept telling the kids not to approach him from behind and not to grab at him. Hmmm....maybe they weren't listening? Teenagers??? I didn't blame Scooter but the kids get their feelings hurt, I tell them that he's not a person and doesn't think like we do. Also, if they had someone jumping and grabbing at them that's 10x their size, they'd growl and bite too!

I really appreciate all of the advice!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This is the same thing that happens with Gryff and Alec. Alec insists on squeezing him and just hovering in Gryff's space. Often, that results in a growl. In the past, it has resulted in a bite. I don't have much to offer you in the way of advise other than make sure your kids give Scooter his space.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> This is the same thing that happens with Gryff and Alec. Alec insists on squeezing him and just hovering in Gryff's space. Often, that results in a growl. In the past, it has resulted in a bite. I don't have much to offer you in the way of advise other than make sure your kids give Scooter his space.


yeah actually that is quite typical. Although we can condition dogs to tolerate hugs and kisses, a lot of them don't enjoy them. That is the number one reason for dog bites to the face especially young kids .Here is the advice from Doggone Safe. 
A non-profit organization dedicated to Dog Bite Prevention

The 2 Most Important Things to Teach Your Kids...

1. Dog's Do Not Like Hugs and Kisses - we cannot stress this strongly enough. Say it over to yourself 1000 times. It doesn't matter if your dog is a Newfoundland or a Yorkie. Don't think that your dog is an exception to this - because you are wrong and you are setting your child and your dog up for potential tragedy. Teach your kids not to hug or kiss the dog on the face. Hugging the family dog or face-to-face contact are common causes of bites to the face. Teach your kids to scratch the dog on the chest or on the side of the neck - most dogs do enjoy this. If your child is a toddler or does not follow instructions, then do not allow access to the dog unless you have your hands on the dog. Click to see why this is so important - part 1 - part 2.

2. Be a Tree if a Strange Dog Approaches - teach kids to be a tree - click here to see how. Trees are boring and the dog will eventually go away. This works for strange dogs and even your own dog if he is getting too frisky or becomes aggressive. All children should learn to be a tree and to do this when a strange dog approaches, their own dog is getting too frisky or any dog is bothering them. Dogs are excited and stimulated by movement and will chase a child that runs. The erratic movements and high pitched sounds that children make can cause some dogs to view them as prey and a chasing or wrestling game can suddenly become deadly. Do not allow children to play rough games with dogs.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Ann, I feel your pain. Our two Havs are rescue dogs and we have had to work really hard with them to help them get over their fear responses to other people (including, at first, us). We don't have children in the house but we do have grandchildren ranging from 22 years to infant. The dogs were really scared of the children so we worked with the children first about how to approach them. Interestingly enough, the younger children were easier to train than the older ones! One dog still is afraid of my daughter and will charge her if he feels trapped by her; I know that this is really her problem as she refuses to do the basic things to gain his trust. So we confine him when she is around.

For us this whole thing was overwhelming at first, I was so scared the one dog would bite someone (Daughter claims he did but I think he just mouthed her and he seems to have stopped that). It's very stressful to be in the position where you are afraid that someone will get bitten by a dog that you love. 

I don't have great advice except to be very patient with Scooter and really restrict the children's access to him until you are sure they will behave in a way toward him that will gain his trust. Your children are teens and they probably love the computer, can you ask them to do some research on fearful dogs and how to train them? If one of the children handles Scooter better than the others can that child work with Scooter to try to reduce his fearfulness? For us, food and treats were the key to gaining trust. We could not even touch our dogs at first and would lay down with a treat near us so that the dogs had to approach us to get the treat. We then spoke softly to them. When we could finally touch them we used treats and praise out the wazoo for them. I also wonder if you and your DH can work with Scooter to get him less fearful of approach from behind? Just take it slow and easy.

You sound really hard on yourself and I feel really bad for you. Dogs that haven't been socialized or who have been really mistreated are a big challenge and you sound more than up to it; just don't be hard on yourself when things aren't working out perfectly. Take a step back and figure out what to do next and give yourself a big treat for working so hard with Scooter. Maybe the kids can earn some treats also when they are really good with Scooter!  Treats all around for good behavior from any child or any dog!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Chere said:


> Ann, I feel your pain. Our two Havs are rescue dogs and we have had to work really hard with them to help them get over their fear responses to other people (including, at first, us). We don't have children in the house but we do have grandchildren ranging from 22 years to infant. The dogs were really scared of the children so we worked with the children first about how to approach them. Interestingly enough, the younger children were easier to train than the older ones! One dog still is afraid of my daughter and will charge her if he feels trapped by her; I know that this is really her problem as she refuses to do the basic things to gain his trust. So we confine him when she is around.
> 
> For us this whole thing was overwhelming at first, I was so scared the one dog would bite someone (Daughter claims he did but I think he just mouthed her and he seems to have stopped that). It's very stressful to be in the position where you are afraid that someone will get bitten by a dog that you love.
> 
> ...


Some really good advice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ann, you are a wonderful mom for Scooter. Our grandkidlets from Virginia are coming for a visit in August and I'm dreading the 1 1/2 year old grabbing the dogs and pulling their hair. If the dogs get upset they will get blamed, and, well, you know!
Teaching kids how to deal with dogs is a long, hard battle. In your case I definitely agree that the kids need to know that they are not to startle Scooter. I know I'd probably slug someone if they did that to me. In fact, I probably have!
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The odd thing is that my nephews who are 1 1/2 and 3 years old are great with them. The dogs get so excited when they come over because they usually sit or stand and let the dogs approach them. My sister and I don't take our eyes off of them and I don't let the dogs jump but it's definitely a love fest when they're here. I should tell my kids, who think they know everything, to take a lesson from their little cousins.

***The 3 year old told my sister that Murphy is really his and Scooter belongs to his brother but I just watch them for now! LOL


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

When our boys were younger we had one major rule that guided their interaction with our foster dogs. If it's something we would not let our child do to a toddler, then our child should not do it to the dogs. No fur-pulling, no teasing or tormenting, no taunting or getting in their face, no pushing or grabbing...you get the picture.

It worked! Our boys are 21 and 26 now and, while they still torment each other on occasion, they do very well with dogs.

I hope things work out and your teens are able to build a good relationship with Scooter!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ann, I am sorry you have had this issue with Scooter, but I think this could happen easily with any dog that is a startled rescue, whether a growl, nip, or bite. I always have to remind my sons that, after all, a Hav is a small somewhat defenseless animal. 

I have noticed that Jackson is very intimidated by children, especially ones who do not know how to approach or handle him. Kids always want to pet or pick him up, and my younger son is especially bad about wanting to rough house. I recently heard Jackson yelp and realized my son was trying to pick him up by his front legs! Yikes! And my son is 23!! So much of dog response is caused by we humans not knowing what and what not do. This thread is terrific because it reminds me that Havs do not like to be picked up a lot as well as startling easily, even the ones who have not been rescued. Jackson will back up when he doesn't want to be petted, and he will sometimes beg to get up on the couch or bed, but doesn't like the part where you have to pick him up! 

I also have written about the stress diarrhea Jackson had after staying with the groomer. Several people pointed out that, besides the dog commotion going on there, that she had a four year old son who she would leave upstairs with Jackson while she was downstairs grooming. There is no telling what was going on, but I do know that Jackson was not happy, and he will not be going there again. I am always impressed that retirement homes teach their residents to approach dogs from the front and give the back of the hand for them to sniff. 

Ann, maybe you and your children can take your dogs to a shelter, and do a little session on rescue, training and the proper way to approach a dog. That might really make your children pay attention and become "know it alls" for proper training. They would love to be able to tell other children what to and what not to do! It is such a temptation to want to pet and pick up that adorable ball of fluff . . . sigh . . .


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I was embarrassed to admit we had a problem because I was trying to stop it but wasn't effective. I kept telling the kids not to approach him from behind and not to grab at him.


Ann, I'm sorry your son was bitten! I can feel your frustration too. Teaching kids how to act with a pet isn't easy. From what you write, I'm getting the feeling the kids are trying to get Scooter to do something he doesn't want to do. Maybe it's to sit with them or maybe to come back in to the house, but that they don't know how to get him to do it without picking him up. If it were something he wanted to do he wouldn't be running away with them grabbing him from behind.



Scooter's Family said:


> The kids will try to sneak up on him to catch him and they grab him from behind which he hates.


They shouldn't be picking him up at all right now and need to learn other ways to encourage him to do what they want. All of this will come with positive reinforcement like treats and praise. If they don't learn other ways to motivate Scooter they will keep picking him up and the problem will persist. You should also have a serious talk with the kids about biting and the potential for danger to them and to others. If Scooter were to bite another child and it be reported he could be in serious trouble and you could be at risk of losing your dog, so they need to understand it's time to really work on the problem together. Find out first WHY they are picking him up and try to go from there to figure out better ways to handle things. Everyone will be happier when it all runs smoothly!

I'm hoping you can find a good solution--kids are a PITA somtimes! (I know, I have four!)


----------

